# Search and Rescue emergency numbers



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Not sure if this has been posted somewhere else on the forum:

Rescue Coordination Centre (RCC) - Australia

24 Hour Emergency Contact Numbers

1800 641 792 (Maritime)
1800 815 257 (Aviation)

or

+612 6230 6811 (Maritime)

+612 6230 6899 (Aviation)

In the process of deciding whether to buy an EPIRB and which model, and their website (http://www.amsa.gov.au/Search_and_Rescue/) is very informative.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Just catching up on recent posts and noticed your comment about which epirb (plb) to buy. I recently got a GME Accusat MT410G. http://www.gme.net.au/products/emergency-beacons/plbs/MT410G

Whitworths Marine had a discounted rate.  It's very portable for yakking and utilises the new 406MHz frequency. Hope I never have to use it - but it's nice insurance since I like to get offshore.


----------

